# sandbed thickness nano reef tank



## josof (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,
I setup a new tank about a month back with 10lbs of live sand and 10lbs of normal sand. My tank is a 20gal long tank and I got abt 3/4 inch thick sand bed. I recently heard that the denitrifing bacteria lives in the sand and this requires it to be atleast 5inch thick. That's too much for a 20gal tank. So what would be the ideal thickness required for a nano tank. 

Thank you guys in advance.

Jo


----------



## josof (Oct 3, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I have about 15 pounds of live rock and 10th hermit crabs, 8 snails, 2 clownfishes. Not sure if this info will help you guys help me but thought I need to tell it. Thanks guys

Jo


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yours is fine. Deep Sand Beds are 6" deep, this grows a different bacteria that eats Nitrates, but has a dangerous gas that builds up in it, Hydrogen Sulfide. Normal sand beds are anywhere 1/2" to 4". There are also those that run bare bottom systems.


----------

